# Building dog house



## JRXGRUBZX (Sep 30, 2009)

as I type..

My dad and I are building a Dog House for MAMA GIRL :woof:










MAMA GIRL is enjoying the good weather :woof:


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

good luck with it. we built one a while back ago for a dog i used to have. made it all nice and spent some time sanding it. The dog wouldnt go near it or in it at all.


----------



## wilcher (Aug 24, 2009)

Have fun mine took 4 hours. BTW, your female looks very "high backed" probably just a weird view from the photo though.


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

she does look a lil off in the pics but that is beyond the point.
Good luck on the dog house!! my dad always built a new house for any dog we got, and the neighbors, and the family etc... none was ever used for a second dog. don't know if that was an issue or if he really just liked building things 
if you have any kids in the family let them get in on painting it. it may look like hell when its done but it so sooo cool!!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

I like the color patern on your girl!! and thats always a good father son project. have funn


----------



## JRXGRUBZX (Sep 30, 2009)

She does have a high back .. She gets it from her father.. Her dad went to a show and he won 3rd place when he should of won 1st but the judges said his back was to high. Hey megs what do you mean she looks off ?? Does something look like it may be wrong??


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

I don't think she means anything is necessarily wrong, but it could just be poor conformation. If you don't show or plan to show your dog, then it doesn't really matter. It's just one of those little flaws that a responsible breeder wouldn't breed.. A lot of people can't see the flaws in there dog, and some claim til the death that their dogs are perfect.. Truth is, you can find flaws in most dogs, so that is why selective breeding is so important. 

As long as it doesn't hinder her activity or health, then I don't see it becoming an issue. She's a pretty, happy looking girl, regardless of anything you might be able to point out


----------



## JRXGRUBZX (Sep 30, 2009)

Well when she runs she pounces alot lol ..I plan on gettin her into agility training when she is of age ; she is fast , she can jump high and has way to much energy but I guess that's most pits for yah anyway haha.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Well, it's good that you want to get her into agility training. Heck, I think its great when a dog participates in any activity, or in several to make them well rounded. I do have to give you a little tip.. Don't let her jump too much, the stress on her joints at her age could damage something, stunt her growth, or give him arthritic like problems later on in life. IMO I wouldn't let my dog jump a lot until they are at least 1 year old. This breed matures very slowly


----------



## JRXGRUBZX (Sep 30, 2009)

Thanks for the info staffy; I'll be sure not to work her as hard now; so what's good exercise considered for a dog her age?


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

JRXGRUBZX said:


> Thanks for the info staffy; I'll be sure not to work her as hard now; so what's good exercise considered for a dog her age?


Well, you can do many things, as long as they are in moderation. Never push your dog, unless it is used to a task and you know they can perform it without straining themselves.

You CAN introduce your dog to a springpole, which is a hanging device, as long as you hang it low so your dog's lets do not leave the ground. You will see many members on here with springpoles, some built with great detail, and some put up on a tree limb. Either attach a piece of hide, jute, a toy, or rope to the spring pole, and you can watch your dog work their jaws, neck, shoulds, back and legs.

The flirtpole. It's like a giant cat toy, that allows you to condition and build stamina. The point is to change the pattern up, and keep the toy away from your dog, allowing them to get it once in a while. This builds confidence and brings out the prey drive in your dog. It may also bring out the toy drive, if you are using one of their favorite toys. You can use this exercise almost every day if you start with short sessions, and a couple times a week and gradually work your way up. It's a very intense activity, so you want to make sure your dog has access to water when youre flirtin..

Long walks, with obedience tied in. A wonderful trick that you can do is to go on a routine walk with your dog, but changing it up with obedience commands. Every so often, you give a sit command, and/ or watch me, and then continue walking. Keep the dogs mind occupied with the walk, and the commands between walking. You will wear your dog mentally AND physically.

Tug of war... Most bully breed dogs will just absolutely go nuts when you play tug with them. It's a great confidence builder, and it wears you out too... Again, try to not let their feet come too high off the ground, if youre playing "keep away" a little bit. Don't shake their head too much when they have the toy, it's likely that they will growl and shake it anyway. I let the toy go about every 5 minutes and let Chino take it a few feet and say good boy. It makes him feel like he achieved something good, and then we can continue.

Don't be afraid to act like a fool. The most fun I have with my dogs is acting like I am one. I don't care how stupid I look as long as I know my dog is having fun. Oh, and wearing your dog out before obedience sessions and before feeding time really helps with commands. Exercising your dog before training can have a tremendous effect on their ability to focus on your sessions.


----------



## wilcher (Aug 24, 2009)

Sorry if I made it sound like your dog was deformed, that was not my intention. How is the house?


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

wilcher said:


> Sorry if I made it sound like your dog was deformed, that was not my intention. How is the house?


LMAO........ i gotta admit when i first saw that post i was like DAAAANNNGGG

but hey we gotta be able to laugh at ourselves... and our dogs too


----------



## JRXGRUBZX (Sep 30, 2009)

wilcher said:


> Sorry if I made it sound like your dog was deformed, that was not my intention. How is the house?


its all good  .... I was looking at her today and I think it was her stance that made her back look a lil higher... But oh well... House is good . I just need some more wood :hammer:


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

lol..where are the walls??? lol..Just busting chops.. I built a dog house extra large for the 1 dog I had at the time & i built it like a real house (except for plumbing & electrical)(which can still be installed)... thank god i built it big 'cause now i let her & her pups out & they (4) all fit snug.. good luck..


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

By "off" i meant she looks front "heavy/short". it has already been covered in previous posts so i wont go on. and sorry i didn't mention before that your dog is a beautiful pupper!!
the house is looking great BTW!!! can't wait to see some walls!!


----------



## JRXGRUBZX (Sep 30, 2009)

roe1880 said:


> lol..where are the walls??? lol..Just busting chops.. I built a dog house extra large for the 1 dog I had at the time & i built it like a real house (except for plumbing & electrical)(which can still be installed)... thank god i built it big 'cause now i let her & her pups out & they (4) all fit snug.. good luck..


:hammer:need more wood!!! Lol


----------

